# New guy looking for advice



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey guys, so I made a post in the new member forum and they said don’t be shy to post so here I am.   My first question is so I need to see a PCP or will they refer me to a urologist more than likely?   My stats are 37, always tired it seems, low energy,  low sex drive, and mainly just wanting to see about getting on some Test for self help.   Always been skinny, and who knows what this might do for me.   I know it’s not a miracle drug and diet and exercise has to come with it for any success and gains, but hopefully it could help in my personal life.   

Would y’all recommend blood work at an independent clinic first for a general idea before going to a PCP?   Only asking because if levels are high enough PCP might deny anything, but if I know before I might could somehow alter results somehow?   I’m lost and just looking for advice.   Also, gonna be posting up a photo, for y’all to see my shameless body if anyone wants to help before I go crazy in life.  Thanks again for having me and thanks for the community of people here.   Just wanting to learn and make the most of my years left.


----------



## tinymk (Apr 19, 2020)

Welcome brother


----------



## chandy (Apr 19, 2020)

welcome to UGBB


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome guys.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 19, 2020)

As y’all can see extremely skinny.  Tired of missing out on women because of this size now that baldness combined  low sex drive and boners are 18-21 age again kill me.  I did the Body for Life back in the day natural never any results.  As I said in my welcome photos the most I ever gained was around 40lbs from 115-165 while In Basic Training during a 4 month span.  I’d love to pack on another 20lbs or so and wondering if the TRT Would help achieve that along with a better diet


----------



## Jin (Apr 19, 2020)

Welcome to The Underground


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> Welcome to The Underground



Thanks man.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 20, 2020)

Welcome to ug!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 20, 2020)

Have your doc get your blood work done for you or go through a private lab.

You'll know more where you stand by doing so.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 20, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Have your doc get your blood work done for you or go through a private lab.
> 
> You'll know more where you stand by doing so.



I was thinking of using any lab test now, 79 bucks but not even sure if I could get in with my PCP right now with the shit going on.


----------



## snake (Apr 20, 2020)

Dude posted a proper intro, comes to this section asking for advice and gets a "Welcome"?

Okay my man, there's a typical path that this stuff goes down. GP is your first start and I gave you some advice on that. You pop a low T, he'll probably script ya some low dose test. What's next after that is typically an entirely different problem. Or he will pussy out and sent ya to Urologist. They do that when they never had any intention of scripting the test in the first place. Request a specialist if your numbers are low but "In range".

As for getting private labs done, most states allow it but even if you do that and the results come back low, what then? Let the GP do his job. And there is a chance your symptoms are unrelated to low T so be open minded. 

Oh and those pics., that took a big set of brass balls to do and for that, you'll get my help.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 20, 2020)

snake said:


> Dude posted a proper intro, comes to this section asking for advice and gets a "Welcome"?
> 
> Okay my man, there's a typical path that this stuff goes down. GP is your first start and I gave you some advice on that. You pop a low T, he'll probably script ya some low dose test. What's next after that is typically an entirely different problem. Or he will pussy out and sent ya to Urologist. They do that when they never had any intention of scripting the test in the first place. Request a specialist if your numbers are low but "In range".
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply snake.  Yeah I saw what you made in my intro post and I’m gonna try and set up an appointment with a GP.   And I guess your right about using any lab test now, even if levels come back low I gotta see the GP.  And yes the pics are bad, but at this point in life I’m willing to try whatever.  I’ve always been small and low self esteem.  

I also posted in the workout section about what possible workouts to start doing tomorrow.  I read a pinned post for bulking So going to try and follow that meal plan for tomorrow and do a workout tomorrow also.   Any advice on you from the two points would be great as from reading your post you seem like a stand up guy.   And I still have access to the gym on base here so that could be a plus.   Also, not sure if it’s frowned upon but If your ever want to text me with any advice I’m open to that as I need all the help I can get as you can tell from the photos.   But hey, I know I’m a project in the works lol.

Also, if I ever look like that guy in the profile I’d be elated...ha


----------



## Jin (Apr 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> Welcome to The Underground





bigbadjedi93 said:


> Thanks man.





snake said:


> Dude posted a proper intro, comes to this section asking for advice and gets a "Welcome"?



Seems like you’re the only one who was offended.......


----------



## CJ (Apr 20, 2020)

Are those llamas on your wall? :32 (20):

Welcome, I so agree with going to your Dr and having them run some bloodwork.

Hang around, keep reading, be involved in the discussions.


----------



## andy (Apr 20, 2020)

bloodwork man! could be a lot of things. Check the basics first.


----------



## snake (Apr 20, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Thanks for the reply snake.
> 
> I also posted in the workout section about what possible workouts to start doing tomorrow.  I read a pinned post for bulking So going to try and follow that meal plan for tomorrow and do a workout tomorrow also.   Any advice on you from the two points would be great as from reading your post you seem like a stand up guy.



I'll do all I can as long as you do all you can. Post it up and I'll tell what I think. You may get some slightly different opinions from different members but that doesn't mean they are right or wrong, it's just what has worked for them in the past.

As for how anyone else looks, please keep in mind there are guys here who have been at this for decades, they should look advanced.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 20, 2020)

You arent missing out on women cuz of your body or hair...you are missing out on them because you lack confidence  ..i get it....but yes go to your doc get your bloodwork done and hopefully get on trt if its what you need...then if i were you id do trt and keep doing research for when youre ready to do cycles...but one thing im curious about is what your diet and training look like.  Welcome


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Are those llamas on your wall? :32 (20):
> 
> Welcome, I so agree with going to your Dr and having them run some bloodwork.
> 
> Hang around, keep reading, be involved in the discussions.



llamas yes.   That’s the kids bathroom in my house.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2020)

next time lose the towel


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 20, 2020)

snake said:


> I'll do all I can as long as you do all you can. Post it up and I'll tell what I think. You may get some slightly different opinions from different members but that doesn't mean they are right or wrong, it's just what has worked for them in the past.
> 
> As for how anyone else looks, please keep in mind there are guys here who have been at this for decades, they should look advanced.



Thanks man.   Got started this morning just woke up and got some food in.
4 hard boiled eggs with salt and pepper
1 piece of toast with strawberry jam
8oz of whole milk 


And for the poster asking about my past diet,  well it was mainly 3 drive in meals in at fast food restaurants.  Sausage and biscuit, hamburger, chicken tenders or such that was the norm.  Going to hit the gym later on and start on the 5*5 method.   No supplements as of yet so I’ll have to pick some up.   Wondering if I should go mass gainer and creative or whey and creating.   I’ve usually took ON in the past.   Also thanks again Snake and everyone else.   And if I need to move this to another forum like the journal area just let me know, don’t want to be posting in the wrong area.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 20, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Thanks man.   Got started this morning just woke up and got some food in.
> 4 hard boiled eggs with salt and pepper
> 1 piece of toast with strawberry jam
> 8oz of whole milk
> ...


You'd be best served by building a routine in which you prep your meals in advance. How much experience do you have in the kitchen?


----------



## snake (Apr 20, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> And for the poster asking about my past diet,  well it was mainly 3 drive in meals in at fast food restaurants.  Sausage and biscuit, hamburger, chicken tenders or such that was the norm.  Going to hit the gym later on and start on the 5*5 method.   No supplements as of yet so I’ll have to pick some up.   Wondering if I should go mass gainer and creative or whey and creating.   I’ve usually took ON in the past.   Also thanks again Snake and everyone else.   And if I need to move this to another forum like the journal area just let me know, don’t want to be posting in the wrong area.




Start a new thread or put this in a log. It's cleaner for everyone.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 20, 2020)

TODAY said:


> You'd be best served by building a routine in which you prep your meals in advance. How much experience do you have in the kitchen?



 Very little.  Got a woman that will cook a little for me, but not much.  Basically rice, lumpi, pancet, Asian foods.  I can do hardboiled eggs and grilled chicken, steak.    At the advice of Snake gonna put all this in the log section so not to clutter this board.


----------

